# Ink Flow Questions



## Paul Downes (Nov 26, 2007)

I have made a few fountain pens and have been test driving them before selling. I don't want to sell a product that doesn't perform well. I have been using kits with the schmidt (sp) nibs and have been experiancing erratic ink flow with them. I can get the ink to flow by rinsing the nib in warm water, but am continually having to mess with the pens. I might write for a few sentences and then the ink will quit.  @$^%#%.   . I have tried another cartridge type but have not gotten a different result. What might you sages know about this problem?


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't have any personal experience with a schmidt nib, but I am led to believe from other forums, that it is a good nib.

Unless, there is damage, I would suggest that your problem doesn't lie with the nib, but with either the ink or the paper.  All inks are not created equal and the paper can also impact the flow of ink.  If you are using ink that came with the pen kit, I would suggest that you get yourself some higher quality ink such as noodler, private reserve, etc.

jeff


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 26, 2007)

From kit pens, I have only used El Grande and El Grande Streamlined fountain pens, and both have performed flawless - even with the steel nib coming with the kit. I believe these nibs are identical. 
Ever thought about its the ink or the writer that is the problem and not the nib?? With a fountain pen I hold the nib at a much lower angle than a ball point or roller ball. The trick is that one does not need to press the writing end on the paper, like one would do with a BP or RB. For a fountain pen you just have to touch the paper and the ink flows. Good inks are available from any good stationary shop (or a shop that specializes on pens, like Paradise Pen Comp - found at many malls). Good inks are Private Reserve, comes in about 25 to 30 colors in cartridges or over 30 colors as bottled ink. Also, Noodlers Ink is a good one.
Also, if you don't like the standard steel nibs, you can change them to gold nibs - two members here sell them.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a few pens that have done this, most celar up withing a few days but I do have this damn Gent that is just stubborn as all heck and no matter how well I clean the feeder, nib ect it still will run out.  One of these days I will look into it more, but I don't like the pen really. It's wrapped in one of those EPR mother earth blanks and while it looks good, I just don't care for it myself. Sooner or later I will turn new tubes for it and swap them around. I like using this pen when it writes and is a favorite to bring to meetings.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2007)

I had this same experience when i first started making fountain pens. I was at the point that i didn't want to make any more. then the fine folk in this group showed me that it was the Ink, not the pen that was the problem. I bought some top quality Ink, filled all my fountain pens with it and have never had a problem since. the paper you write on can also make a difference


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with Daniel.  I've had problems that have plagued me with the FP's til I swapped ink.  I got some Waterman cartridges and they write flawlessly.  That doesn't mean that you do NOT have a bad nib or feed though.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you talking about fountain pens or rollerballs?  What kits have a Schmidt nib?


----------

